# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الجزيرة الرياضية تدعم منتخب الجزائر

## العالي عالي

**

*مواكبة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم "جنوب أفريقيا 2010"، وضمن سلسلة البرامج التي تقدمها "الجزيرة الرياضية" بالمناسبة، ودعماً لمنتخب الجزائر ممثل العرب الوحيد في البطولة، يستضيف الزميل حفيظ دراجي خلال برنامج خاص مدرب المنتخب "الأخضر" رابح سعدان ومحمد راوراوه رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري.
وسيلقي البرنامج الضوء على استعدادات المنتخب الجزائري في معسكره التدريبي في سويسرا، حيث سيلتقي مع عدد من نجومه، بالإضافة إلى للقاء خاص مباشر مع الأخضر بلومي وحكيم مدان نجمي المنتخب الجزائري في عصره الذهبي.
وسيتطرق الزميل حفيظ دراجي في البرنامج إلى مشاركة المنتخب الجزائري في بطولتي كأس العالم 1982 في إسبانيا و1986 في المكسيك، وللمستوى المشرف الذي ظهر به، بالإضافة لمشاركته في البطولة الحالية التي تنفرد "الجزيرة الرياضية" بنقلها على قنواتها بشكل حصري، بين 11 حزيران/يونيو و11 تموز/يوليو القادمين.
وفي السياق نفسه تُذكر "الجزيرة الرياضية"، أنه وفي إطار شراكتها وتعاونها مع الاتحاد الجزائري، ودعماً لمنتخب الجزائر ممثل العرب الوحيد في المونديال، أنها ستتكفل بنقل وإقامة 500 من المشجعين الجزائريين إلى جنوب أفريقيا لحضور مباريات الدور الأول.
وسوف يتم اختيار عدد من الفائزين الذين يرسلون رسائل قصيرة (SMS)، عبر سحب الكتروني يوم 20 أيار/مايو الحالي، عند الساعة التاسعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والسابعة بتوقيت الجزائر، خلال البرنامج الذي يقدمه الزميل حفيظ الدراجي.
وكانت "الجزيرة الرياضية" قد اشترطت أن يتراوح عمر المشاركين في السحب، بين 25 و45 عاماً، وأن يكون لديه اشتراك رسمي معتمد لقنوات "الجزيرة الرياضية".
*

----------


## دليلة

ويوم الخميس راح يتم الاعلان عن اسماء الفائزين

نيااااااااااااااااااالهم  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 

يسلمو العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يسلمك دليلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله الجزيرة من لآخر وبدك الصراحة الجزائر بتستاهل كل خير

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد تحية

----------

